# Has anyone ever used anything like this?



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.bigsprinkler.com/catalog/traveling-sprinklers/reelgreen-model-rg20-traveling-sprinkler

I ran across this on You Tube. They REALLY REALLY know what I am looking for. I had been thinking about picking up a rain train but dragging hoses , especially over delicate new grass is not appealing. This has pretty big wheels. It's over $1,000
But it might solve my irrigation problem. If only it would pay the water bill. 

PS if moderators think this should go in Irrigation that's OK with me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I've seen something similar used on a football practice field.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes, it's called a traveling sprinkler. Thought about running one off a holding tank with a pump.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN0GKlMRSkE


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

boy that would take awhile to get a inch of rain down


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> boy that would take awhile to get a inch of rain down


I have one of those "cheap" traveling tractor sprinklers and it actually waters much heavier than my permanently installed system. It has plenty of other drawbacks but if I need rain in areas my system doesn't reach, it does the job.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Even on Craig's List folks seem to think those are collectible and want $50 for them. But I could never quite warm up to all the hose dragging that would be involved in using one of those. The "big sprinkler" system reduces part of that and it might be an alternative to installing an irrigation system which I don't want to do if I can avoid it. I like that you cart the hose out on pneumatic tires and it rereels itself.


----------

